# Cheapest online place to buy canning lids?!



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Where is it? I know someone knows where to get them for the best deal, lol! Please share this wonderful knowledge eep:


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

There was a thread on the S&E board about a company of course the price when figuring the cost of lids shipping comes into play. So what would be a deal for me here in NY might not be for you in LA.

Not much of a help now but once canning season is basicaly over then remember to shop for supplies which will be discounted. 
Haven't seen Ball coupons out yet neither have my coupon queen gfs. Last year I was able to get 4 boxes free when I staked coupons with a store's promotion that week.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Check out the bulk lid prices at Lehmans.com Lucy posted here a week or so ago about buying several hundred of them and the prices. And if you have a local Amish store many have found them to have the best prices.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

They were the cheapest I could find. There was another place, but the shipping was more, so I went with Lehmans.
I have not a couple hundred, a couple thousand !


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW Lucy! I'll pop over there and take a look!


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's the other store we were comparing to: 

Goodman's in Miami, Florida 

http://www.goodmans.net/i/452/ball-31000-regular-canning-jar-dome-lids.htm

The bulk price for regular lids is 60 boxes of 12 lids (720) for 86.99 plus shipping. The price for wide mouths is 36 boxes of 12 lids (432) is 84.99. 

May not be the cheapest but keep it in mind in case there is a local shortage and other mail order are sold out or too pricy.


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

I figured them both out, with shipping, for regular size. Lehman's comes to $1.81 per dozen, and Goodman's $1.80 per dozen. I just bought them for $1.63 per dozen at Walmart. I know you're looking online, but in case you happened by a Walmart, it would be some cheaper for you.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

IIRC. just recently someone mentioned on HT about getting cheap canning lids from someplace called Mulberry Lane (I could be wrong about that name). Don't remember where the post was. Does that ring a bell with anyone? 

ETA: I searched and found it but I don't know if the price is any better. 

http://www.mulberrylanefarm.com/eStore/canning_supplies/BR96.php


----------

